# Applying for M.Eng in Civil Enginering-advice needed!



## Jason.ZH (May 13, 2013)

Hi, 
I am currently working in China as a quantity surveyor(QS) and looking forward to applying for M.Eng in Civil Engineering in Canada this winter. I am planning to take another 2 years for finishing my master program and would be interested if anyone knows which University or professor that are worth contacting. 

I have got a master degree on Civil Engineering in China but I wanna get another degree in Canada for finding my job in Canada(Ideally although open to other countries potentially). Are there any opportunity to make my plan true? Again any directions are welcomed!

Difficult to choose the way of one's life I know but any help would be appreciated!

Thanks,

Jason.


----------



## jackkingsford (Jun 17, 2013)

Nobody can really tell if there is an opportunity or not. But as long as you have the skills and attitude, then you shouldn’t fret about it or something.
It’s hard to answer your question regarding if there is an opportunity but you’ll never know until you try.
If you’re looking for a school in Canada,
There are opportunities actually, especially in the field of geotechnical engineering.
Of course there are. So why don’t you be a geotechnical engineer? There’s more money if you’re a geotechnical engineer.


----------



## geotechnical engineering (Jun 18, 2013)

*Geotechnical Engineering*

Nobody can really tell if there is an opportunity or not. But as long as you have the skills and attitude, then you shouldn’t fret about it or something.


----------



## geotechnical engineering (Jun 18, 2013)

*stacy park*

Nobody can really tell if there is an opportunity or not. But as long as you have the skills and attitude, then you shouldn’t fret about it or something.


----------



## geotechnical engineering (Jun 18, 2013)

Nobody can really tell if there is an opportunity or not. But as long as you have the skills and attitude, then you shouldn’t fret about it or something.


----------

